# New Waterfowl Hunter in East Lansing Area



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just joined this thread today. I live in East Lansing. Im a history education major at MSU. Im a junior and love to hunt. Im originally from nothern mi. Harbor Springs to be exact. Im a huge bowhunter first and foremost, but given that I am doing most of my hunting at Rose Lake State Game Area now deer hunting is gonna have to go on hold for a few years i think. Guys out there just have little to no respect for other hunters. Had 3 trail cameras stolen, a set of climbing sticks etc. Just very disappointed. Anyways me and some buddies have gotten into waterfowl hunting. I got a 5 month old golden retriever his name is Kona and he's gonna be my hunting buddy. 

I was just wondering if anybody on this board could tell me a thing or two about waterfowl hunting the Rose Lake State Game Area or if there is anybody in the area that would want to link up and do some hunting next year? Any tips to the area or the sport in general would be a huge help. Im not new to hunting just to duck hunting.

One of the biggest questions I have is scouting. What am I looking for? I realize water is a great place to start but what else?

Thanks guys in advance really appreciate all the help! Happy Holidays and GO GREEN!!!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

As a class of '85 alumni I can tell you another opportunity is float hunting the rivers around lansing.
Canoes are cheap. I won't tell you which rivers, but some of them go through substantial plots of state land.
After all, you're a Spartan, you're smart enough to figure out which I'm talking about.

Go get em, Sparty!


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

I have hunted the rose lake area lots of times. Just be really careful, really soft ground with no bottom. We should get out to do some hunting.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I hunted Rose Lake quite a bit when I was at State, and with scouting you can do well on wood ducks and dependent upon weather, pressure, etc. you can find other birds to hunt as well.

I'm with Waxico on the river thing.....do some searching, we used to hunt a river in that area and do real well on woodies early in the season. Shot geese off of it as well.

Another option is to go North to Maple River State Game Area. It really isn't that far from E.L. I know it is under maintenance/improvments right now and they've designated some areas as refuge which should only improve the hunting. Back when I hunted there regularly we did well weather and bird movement dependent, especially if we could get out on weekdays.

That time period during school was when we used to hunt Shiawassee Managed Area quite a bit too. It will take some learning, and a canoe, but you can enjoy some quality hunting at the draw. The best part about hunting a managed area when you're starting out also is that you will see a lot of birds to keep your interest up, they may not be in range, but you at least know that there are birds around.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks a ton guys! Float hunting is a little out of the question on my student based income haha cant really afford a canoe or anything right now. But your absolutely right I am a spartan and were damn smart so ill figure out what im getting myself into. Has any of you hunted like mud lake over in rose lake? What im hearing is a lot of people hunt the lake just to the south of the DNR building on stoll rd. Also gonna scout the vermillion creek to the north by bath road. I now to the east of peacock road there are some flooded timber patches so I will definitely be checking those out as well. 

Can any of you guys give me some pointers on what im looking for when scouting woodies and mallards? Like I said im a big whitetail bowhunter and understand and respect not giving spots away! Just some pointers on scouting in what I should be looking for would be awesome! 

Also anytime anybody would like a hunting partner I am always in for a hunt. 

and remember to cheer those spartans on in pasadena!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

You'll probably get some input by PM because talking specific areas on the open boards is a no-no. Having hunted and fished the Rose Lake area since the beginning of time (1970 or so) :yikes:, I can tell you there is some decent hunting there, but it does get crowded. And as cwielock said, most of those lakes/ponds are bottomless, so be careful. In fact most of Bath Township (which is where the area is) is bottomless...huge bog basically. You will definitely need a boat, and even then it's very difficult. You'd be better off scouting other areas...as was mentioned, the rivers in the area. And Maple River SGA is good at times, but right now is under some pretty major renovation. A year or two from now it will be better. If you want more specific info, PM me with some specific questions...I'll be glad to help.

And one other thing...in your original post you say you're disappointed with others who apparently stole your equipment at Rose Lake. While I don't condone stealing other people's property, you do realize that it's PUBLIC property, and leaving things like climbing sticks, trail cams, etc. is not wise on ANY public property in Michigan. Further more, climbing sticks, tree stands and related equipment are required by law to be removed each day after the hunt. So again, I'm not condoning theft. But on the other hand, I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Just Ducky.

Just a heads up though you can leave treestands and stuff out all season long. Just have to be portable not screwed into trees or anything like that. They must be down by Jan. 1st. I realize its public land but stealing is stealing. its just extra disappointing when it happens with other fellow sportsman. I do realize talking about spots on an open forum is not recommended which i why I stated I respect you all if you dont feel like sharing any input on the area. It would be hard to PM everybody on this board about various spots found within rose lake. If anybody would like to PM me about specific areas or anything I would greatly appreciate it. I've really appreciated all the info and tidbits so far. And thanks for the advice about the area Just Ducky. Didn't know that area was just one giant bog with no bottom.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Budget allow a road trip to muskegon to field hunt the wastewater? 94% success rate over the last five years. 

Best way to find wood ducks is to find cover that looks wood ducky and then watch it at dawn or dark. Some water they hold on all day. Around me they seem to sleep one place and eat another, so we get in between and pass shoot them.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> Thanks Just Ducky.
> 
> Just a heads up though you can leave treestands and stuff out all season long. Just have to be portable not screwed into trees or anything like that. They must be down by Jan. 1st....


I didn't realize that (I don't bowhunt). I thought the rule was the same for a portable blind that you sit in, which last I knew has to be removed at the end of each day. Interesting that the rules would be different for a portable tree stand.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Just Ducky

Ya I made damn sure I wasnt breaking any laws before I put my stands out. But ya as long as nothing is screwed into the tree and its tagged with your info it can stay out there. I got my stands and everything right now for late bow season locked with bike locks. Just sad I gotta do it ya know. Thanks again everybody for the pointers!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's pretty well frozen over out there now but that is the best way to scout. You can cover a lot of ground, but like others have stated above, where you stand on the ice may be bottomless underneath. No sure but Phil on the forums usually holds a wood duck box maintenance day out there in the winter time, lots of fun if you have the time.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I graduated from state 3 years ago and hunted rose lake very hard when I was there. You can have some great wood duck and even mallard shoots if you put in the time scouting. As others have said, be careful of the bottom almost everywhere in rose lake. I went swimming more than a few times. 

I wouldn't give up deer hunting so quick. I shot this 143" 10 point with my bow outta there 3 or 4 years ago. I will tell ya I scouted my butt off but I shot some nice bucks up there.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Always wished we could hunt with an air rifle, off/near the bridge between Wells Hall and the Computer Center. 

Limits off greenheads for the taking daily......and it wouldn't have dented the population. 


Rose Lake and Maple River had good and bad days. Did much better hunting private fields/creeks "around" the Mason and Fowlerville area (mostly geese & mallards). Just have to be willing to knock on a lot of doors.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

Scouting is half the fun, especially if you have buddies to do it with. As you become familiar with the area you'll start to find the bodies of water that hold fair amounts of birds every year. Get up in the AM, pour a cup of coffee and go wait at the water for them to fly. Follow them to where they are feeding and knock on the owners door. GIS websites will become your best resource at tracking down landowners. 

Scouting can also get expensive, so get as much hunting in before you get married. spent $300 in fuel last week to shoot 20 honkers, that's $15 a bird. Shoot straight!


I would stay clear of the towns Contender mentioned; no birds.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

cronkdre said:


> I graduated from state 3 years ago and hunted rose lake very hard when I was there. You can have some great wood duck and even mallard shoots if you put in the time scouting. As others have said, be careful of the bottom almost everywhere in rose lake. I went swimming more than a few times.
> 
> I wouldn't give up deer hunting so quick. I shot this 143" 10 point with my bow outta there 3 or 4 years ago. I will tell ya I scouted my butt off but I shot some nice bucks up there.
> View attachment 52500


Some HUGE bucks at Rose Lake. Always have been. I was hunting and fishing out there since about 1970 when the area was a true "research area" divided up into colored "zones", and you needed a permit from the office to hunt and had to check back in afterwards. The good old days.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Again great stiff guys really appreciate all the tips your giving me. Learning a lot from all of you about the marshes around rose lake. Hopefully I ha ent gotten any of you in trouble as I see there's a rules thread up now for new members that was posted shortly after my thread was put up. So hopefully non of you catch any flak for helping me out. 

One last questuon though. When and what time of year is the best time for scouting? I see someone said something about scouring now nc it's frozen over but does all scouting happen in the winter months? 

Again thanks a bunch guys and PM if any of you guys have old gear your trying to sell or get rid of. I would love to make room for your new stuff you got coming in! 

Again thanks everybody youve all been more than helpful and happy holodys to everyone!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Scouting never ends. 
During the winter, you should just get a feel for the area by walking as much of it as you can. Note any areas that look like they might be kinda secluded and difficult to get to when it thaws out. Difficult access=less people=more ducks and less frustrating...most of the time. Also look for nut trees like oaks that hang out over the water. Wood ducks love acorns. 
Once you get around to spring/summer start checking these places out. Mark access routes and possible spots to set up on your GPS. Mark food sources and the like. Keep a note pad and give all your possible spots a name. Write down any specific notes about the area that will be helpful come fall like wind direction would be best. Wind at your back or over your shoulder is best. Ducks land into the wind. 
Now as you get a month or so before season starts is when you start looking for ducks. Just because there weren't any ducks there in the summer doesn't mean there won't be any come fall. And dont get set on spots where you saw ducks in the summer, because come fall they might not use that area any more. Find where the birds are roosting at night and feeding during the day. You want to hunt areas where they are feeding preferably, but running traffic between roost and feeds can be productive as well. 
Don't over hunt an area or you will push the birds out. Unless you are on public land where the odds are good that someone else will hunt it. The you hunt it as much as possible until there are no birds left, then go find another spot. 
Don't stop scouting once the season gets here. 
Keep a log of all your hunts with blind location, weather, and bird numbers. After a few years you will begin to see basic patterns in the birds that will help narrow down your scouting for future years.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> Again great stiff guys really appreciate all the tips your giving me. Learning a lot from all of you about the marshes around rose lake. Hopefully I ha ent gotten any of you in trouble as I see there's a rules thread up now for new members that was posted shortly after my thread was put up. So hopefully non of you catch any flak for helping me out.
> 
> One last questuon though. When and what time of year is the best time for scouting? I see someone said something about scouring now nc it's frozen over but does all scouting happen in the winter months?
> 
> ...


scout to find what fields the birds want to feed in. I don't waste my time scouting more than a week before you hunt bc there's a good chance they'll switch fields. Once you find them in a field, and secure permission continue to watch it right up to the day before you hunt it. Nothing worse than showing up at a field they aren't feeding in anymore.

The easiest way to learn the game and make friends is to secure a field with birds and invite some veterans to come hunt your birds with you and show you the ropes. I think that's beneficial for all parties!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scout now....the only way to learn an area is boots on the ground. I take days off in the summer just to scout and look for new spots....I want plan A,B,C,D,E, and F all available if one fails, move to the next. Good luck!


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Scouting now is good, especially for deer. I would start hitting the woods hard right when you get back to school after summer break. That will give ya a good month to scout before the season starts. We did a lot of scouting for ducks during early goose season, and even got a couple geese now and then.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14793_55471---,00.html

Great place to start if you can't get out.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

just ducky said:


> Some HUGE bucks at Rose Lake. Always have been. I was hunting and fishing out there since about 1970 when the area was a true "research area" divided up into colored "zones", and you needed a permit from the office to hunt and had to check back in afterwards. The good old days.


Oh yea people were amazed that bucks that big live that close to Lansing. I got some great looks and people stopping to take pics when I showed back up at the dorms with that buck in my car. I have lots of good stories with dead critters from butchering a deer in our apartment complex to having our landlord bring some city girls by our house for a showing and we were butchering a pile of ducks in our screened in porch. That was the good old days for me even though it was only a couple years ago.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Appreciate all the info fellas. Gonna get the pooch out over winter break and check out the area. 

Since you guys have been so helpful... What do you know/think about the Stoeger M300/3500? Need a bird gun as my shotgun is a slug gun. These seem extremely reasonable for an auto loading shotgun and there owned by Benelli. Any input would be helpful guys.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

cronkdre said:


> ...I got some great looks and people stopping to take pics when I showed back up at the dorms with that buck in my car. I have lots of good stories with dead critters from butchering a deer in our apartment complex to having our landlord bring some city girls by our house for a showing and we were butchering a pile of ducks in our screened in porch. That was the good old days for me even though it was only a couple years ago.


 
Had similiar experiences. 731 Burcham was not too happy with me during the early goose season. Dumpsters were perfect place for the remains. 5 a day, sometime 10-15 when buddies went...made them quite ripe.

Also got in trouble by campus police for cleaning ducks/geese in Lot 83, when I lived in South Wonders.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I have an 870 and love it. Never had a jam or any issues. 
I prefer pump to auto because they are simple and can be taken apart in seconds. 
No experience with the stoger, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Have a buddy that just got the 3500 and he likes it. Seems like guys either get a really good one and love it, or get a lemon and hate it. Not saying it's not a good gun and I know it's made by benelli, but my buddies feels nothing like my benelli SBEII


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Cronkdre

Thanks for the heads up. I've just heard a lot from both ends of the spectrum on this gun. Like you said some say they love it and some say its nothing like a benelli. Held it yesterday at Dick's and its a real nice shotgun. I just don't know much about the Stoeger brand. 


Need to get a wood duck call though. I have duck commander's duck picker for my mallard hunting. Who makes a good wood duck call? Havent found much out there for calls or decoys for the wood duck.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> Cronkdre
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I've just heard a lot from both ends of the spectrum on this gun. Like you said some say they love it and some say its nothing like a benelli. Held it yesterday at Dick's and its a real nice shotgun. I just don't know much about the Stoeger brand.
> 
> ...


Save yourself some money and don't even bother with a woody call. Go where they want to be and you'll shoot em. Use the money you were gonna use for that call and buy a box of shells or something that'll be useful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Haydel's is pretty good.

In honesty, a spinny is way better to square up wood ducks than a call. 90% of the time you're not going to change their mind; they are already coming to the spot or going to ignore you. But I've found that putting a spinny in with a couple wood duck decoys tends to lead to 15-20 yard shots and not them landing at the oak tree over yonder....


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven

Thanks for the heads up. Whats the deal with these spinners? Maybe its my whitetail hunting coming out but that kind of movement in a decoy spread to me would scare the ducks? I see these "moving" decoys more and more in my research that im doing. Its just for $70 and not knowing anything about them it kinda scares me. This is all really new to me as the most I ever did was hunt over bait for deer. Decoys calling all of this is really new. Are these Spinning decoys the best on the market as far as decoys to be using?


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Michiganoutdoorsman

Thanks for that heads up. I was kinda getting that with how little different models and makes of wood duck calls there are out there in the market. Do you use wood duck decoy spreads at all? I just bought 6 of em from dicks as i had a $10 gift card. As of right now I have 12 mallard decoys and 6 wood duck decoys. Anything else I should get to hunt rose lake?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> Michiganoutdoorsman
> 
> Thanks for that heads up. I was kinda getting that with how little different models and makes of wood duck calls there are out there in the market. Do you use wood duck decoy spreads at all? I just bought 6 of em from dicks as i had a $10 gift card. As of right now I have 12 mallard decoys and 6 wood duck decoys. Anything else I should get to hunt rose lake?


I've killed limits of wood ducks without decoys and I've killed em with decoys. Not saying the decoys were the reason that they came in, but I'm sure they felt a little more confident. Scouting and being where they is your best friend when you're hunting them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

One of the MSU Motion team, to help carry your gun and keep company in the blind.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Contender

Got a good friend who's on the dance team. Some serious talent with them ladies. Chearleading squad... ehhh could use some work.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Spinners have their place, but they don't work like they used to. They are still money for woodies and teal, but big ducks don't like them like they did a few years ago. I found myself leaving mine home or in the boat most days this season.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> Cronkdre
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I've just heard a lot from both ends of the spectrum on this gun. Like you said some say they love it and some say its nothing like a benelli. Held it yesterday at Dick's and its a real nice shotgun. I just don't know much about the Stoeger brand.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even bother with the call or decoys. I used to just throw mallards and the woodies either wanna be there or not. I would use a mojo for about the first weekend or 2 then leave it at home. Most of the spots we hunted were a pretty long thick walk and it wasn't worth carrying.


----------



## SScott13 (Sep 3, 2016)

Anybody still hunting rose lake or mud lake?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Once in a great while. I figured out a couple other state land spots equidistant to campus that got less pressure. Last time I hunted down there was 2 years ago I think.


----------



## SScott13 (Sep 3, 2016)

JBooth said:


> Once in a great while. I figured out a couple other state land spots equidistant to campus that got less pressure. Last time I hunted down there was 2 years ago I think.


----------



## SScott13 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey jbooth id like to talk to you about this area. Can’t figure out how to send you a direct message. If you have some time please send me a direct message. 

Thanks


----------

